# floating engineered floor over old linoleum



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys. Has anyone ever layed a floating engineered hardwood floor over a old linoleum floor.

The old floor is in good shape and not tearing or comming up. 

The real question is do you think a underlayment is necessary???? Or can I just lay directly on top of linoleum?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chrisner (Jun 19, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Hey guys. Has anyone ever layed a floating engineered hardwood floor over a old linoleum floor.
> 
> The old floor is in good shape and not tearing or comming up.
> 
> ...


I would use a 2 in 1 underlayment


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We have laid over linoleum many times. I don't think an underlay is necessary. Also, the floor will feel more solid to walk on without the underlay.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

Yes, we lay floating wood floors over linoleum-------meaning there's no need to remove the old floor. Every floating floor of any kind I ever laid called for some kind of foam/plastic underlayment for sound, cushion, insulation and moisture. 

I don't think you want to float the wood direct to "linoleum" (it's vinyl, right?) unless it's one of those cushioned ones------and I'm not even comfortable with that. 

The foam/pad is usually fairly cheap and very quick and easy to install. It makes no sense to skip this step.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i would put some underlay foam under it


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

If it is over a concrete slab then you need a cushion/moisture barrier. If over a wood substrate you only need a cushion. Check the manufacturers installation requirements.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I added foam underlay in the bid. Now I gotta see if I get the job.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty sure skipping the pad will void nearly every floating products warranty...the only exception I can recall is if you install over direct glued commercial carpet - and that is only a few manufacturers.


----------

